# Roach frass and fish food



## Mirandarachnid (Jul 9, 2019)

So, when I clean out my roach bins I save the frass for my plants.

I had a momentary laps of judgement and gave them fish food instead of dog food, and now there's fish food mixed in with the frass.

Is there a reason I shouldn't give the plants the fish food frass?

Indoors, I have a few pothos, a spider plant, and a hypoestes. 

Outdoors I have a Mr. Lincoln rose, and a strawberry. I think the strawberry is a quinault.


----------



## The Seraph (Jul 9, 2019)

Mirandarachnid said:


> So, when I clean out my roach bins I save the frass for my plants.
> 
> I had a momentary laps of judgement and gave them fish food instead of dog food, and now there's fish food mixed in with the frass.
> 
> ...


What kind of fish food? Honestly, it should be fine in my opinion.


----------



## Mirandarachnid (Jul 9, 2019)

The Seraph said:


> What kind of fish food? Honestly, it should be fine in my opinion.


I'm pretty sure it's Tetra Goldfish flakes.

I've never had a green thumb, and I've been doing so good with keeping my plants happy, I don't want to kill them now


----------



## The Seraph (Jul 9, 2019)

Mirandarachnid said:


> I'm pretty sure it's Tetra Goldfish flakes.
> 
> I've never had a green thumb, and I've been doing so good with keeping my plants happy, I don't want to kill them now


If it is a little bit it should be fine. The goldfish flakes are (hopefully) plant based as goldfish are herbivorous, and most organic fertilizers that are not some type of manure are also plant based.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## schmiggle (Jul 9, 2019)

Once it's frass you should have nothing to worry about. The only thing I would have been afraid of is salts, but the cockroaches probably got all of those.


----------



## Mirandarachnid (Jul 9, 2019)

schmiggle said:


> Once it's frass you should have nothing to worry about. The only thing I would have been afraid of is salts, but the cockroaches probably got all of those.


My problem is there's a lot of loose fish food scattered on the bottom of the enclosure, mixed with the frass. I suppose I could not feed them for a while and let them scavenge the rest, but I like my roaches phat.

This is helpful though. I love this place. _"Got a question about something that's alive? Ask Arachnoboards!"_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## schmiggle (Jul 9, 2019)

Mirandarachnid said:


> My problem is there's a lot of loose fish food scattered on the bottom of the enclosure, mixed with the frass. I suppose I could not feed them for a while and let them scavenge the rest, but I like my roaches phat.


Got it. I still think you're almost certainly fine, but if you check the ingredients that should say if they added any salt. If not I think you're probably good to go.

Your other option is to just add a bit of fish food, wait a little while, and then add a little bit more at a time and see if you ever see an effect. Again, you probably will only see good growth, which is why I suggest this.

Pothos and spiderplants are very easygoing, and strawberry is basically a ruderal; they probably won't care that much what you do. The other two plants I'm not familiar with.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## The Seraph (Jul 9, 2019)

Mirandarachnid said:


> My problem is there's a lot of loose fish food scattered on the bottom of the enclosure, mixed with the frass. I suppose I could not feed them for a while and let them scavenge the rest, but I like my roaches phat.
> 
> This is helpful though. I love this place. _"Got a question about something that's alive? Ask Arachnoboards!"_


The pothos and spider plant should be fine without fertilizer for a bit. Spider plants are rather hardy and pothos is nigh unkillable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid (Jul 9, 2019)

schmiggle said:


> Got it. I still think you're almost certainly fine, but if you check the ingredients that should say if they added any salt. If not I think you're probably good to go.
> 
> Your other option is to just add a bit of fish food, wait a little while, and then add a little bit more at a time and see if you ever see an effect. Again, you probably will only see good growth, which is why I suggest this.
> 
> Pothos and spiderplants are very easygoing, and strawberry is basically a ruderal; they probably won't care that much what you do. The other two plants I'm not familiar with.


Thank you!


----------

